# Rocket Dock ähnliches Programm gesucht...



## Arney (25. Juli 2011)

*Rocket Dock ähnliches Programm gesucht...*

Tach,
ich suche ein Prog mit dem ich meinen Desktop etwas schlanker kriege. so ähnlich wie Rocket Dock. Kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben?
Danke


----------



## mae1cum77 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rocket Dock ähnliches Programm gesucht...*

Hallo!
Ich benutze Fences von Stardock. Ordnet die Icons, überlebt auch wilde Auflösungswechsel und per Doppelklick auf eine freie Desktopstelle, werden alle Icons aus- bzw eingeblendet.
Alternativen zu Rocket Dock kenne ich nur Shareware... da muß man für volle Funktionalität leider zahlen.
MfG


----------



## Arney (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rocket Dock ähnliches Programm gesucht...*

Danke schonmal, werde ich mal testen...


----------



## jonny.pl (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rocket Dock ähnliches Programm gesucht...*

Kann man mit dem Programm auch Überschriften setzen für die Jeweiligen "Menüpunkte"

In XP hatte ich es so, es hab die Überschrift Games dann folgen die Games, dann ein Trennstrich sozusagen und dann folge es mit Anwendungen ... usw ... und dadrunter halt die einzelnen Programme gelistet ...

Nur musste man dann z.B: NICHT auf Games klciken damit man alle Spiele sehen kann ... ^^

Games
------
Diablo 
Fifa


Anwendungen
------------
Windows Movie Maker ...


----------



## Arbaraith (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rocket Dock ähnliches Programm gesucht...*

ObjectDock, auch bei Stardock zu finden
die freie version is völlig ausreichend.


----------



## jonny.pl (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rocket Dock ähnliches Programm gesucht...*



Arbaraith schrieb:


> ObjectDock, auch bei Stardock zu finden
> die freie version is völlig ausreichend.


 
Wenn es da so mit dabei ist, wäre das natürlich geil und umsonst noch besser, was kann denn die Full mehr, das man zahlen mussu nd ist es eine Investition wert?


----------



## Arbaraith (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rocket Dock ähnliches Programm gesucht...*

Hm, die Vollversion habe ich nie probiert. Die Freeversion läßt mich alles über die Dockleiste starten und hält meinen Desktop frei von icons

hier mal der link zu deren Vergleich zwischen free und vollversion und dem download
ObjectDock - Animated Dock for your Shortcuts and Widgets


----------

